# Can anyone answer this?



## tedfair35 (Sep 10, 2007)

http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii277/t...piranhatail.jpg

My Rbps have fins kinda ripped looking, i thought maybe disease or injury, other people in this forum thought it must be my water parameters. I went out and got the test and tested the water.

pH = 7.5
No2 = <0.3mg/l
NH3/NH4 = 0mg/l
GH = 1-2
KH = 1-2

These seem reasonable, so then what Ja f*ck is making the fins look like that???


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

they are nipping each others fins man what size are they and you should if they are small less than 3 inchs be feeding them at least 2-3 times a day then every day till they are at least 5 inchs


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

It's fin rot caused by bacteria...fin nips from piranhas don't look like that. I've been having the same problem with my spilo off and on since I got him. Stress is the main factor whether it be from water quality, environment, or whatever. You can treat it with more frequent water changes, salt, and antibiotics. You might have to isolate him though. It could be a secondary condition too...


----------



## tedfair35 (Sep 10, 2007)

OK how effective is salt, and would it be just aquarium salt, or any salt. I've used melafix, and didn't really do anything.

I have 5 P's, i feed them everyday, and all of them have it, that one more then the rest. And i do 2 60% water changes once a week.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Use aquarium salt. Giving them a salt treatment and more water changes should work in getting the fin rot to heal up, also note that when you take water out of your tank, you're taking salt out as well, so you should add salt as necessary.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

well i bought some aquarium salt at petmsrat for aobut $4 for 64 oz. but i just realized that aquaruim salt is the same a regular old table salt w/o iodine in it. which is a sh*t load cheaper. i bought one of those salt containers last night(w/o iodine) for aobut $0.39 + tax. add 1 tbsp. per 5 gallons of water.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You shouldn't have a nitrite reading. Was your tank cycled properly


----------



## tedfair35 (Sep 10, 2007)

angeli697 said:


> You shouldn't have a nitrite reading. Was your tank cycled properly


It wasn't a nitrite reading.... that was just the lowest setting the test kit had


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

proceed as they told you, and feed your babies more then just once a day if they're young.
Tommy


----------



## cragle666 (Dec 7, 2007)

i have had a similar problem with a manuelli piranha, it was moved into a larger tank and the water quality was not that great. your Ph is a bit high, but usualy a low Ph (below 6.0) will cause what your seeing,possibly a bit of amonia or high nitrate .if you notice the fish itching or rubbing on substrate or ornimates it may be fish lice


----------



## tedfair35 (Sep 10, 2007)

So I've salted the tank for a month now.....lol...and nothing.... out of the five one is healthy and doesn't look like that but four of them do?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If you can without a doubt rule out the cause being fin nips or water conditions than you should look at treating for a bacterial infection. Maracyn 2 is good for this. If its from fin nips than I would not add the meds.


----------



## tedfair35 (Sep 10, 2007)

alright then it probably is fin nips, should i keep adding salt, or is constant salt bad, and when should i stop?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Late reply but I had the same question.
Wouldnt the build up of salt be bad eventually?


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

notaverage said:


> Late reply but I had the same question.
> Wouldnt the build up of salt be bad eventually?


No, when the salt is put into the tank it is only removed by water changes,


----------

